# Long tractor 680



## Tbonah (8 mo ago)

I have a long tractor 680, no idea what this part would even be called but I snapped it today and was wondering what I could even call this and what part I'm even working on, It's part of the fuel system.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think this might be it.









*Injection Pump Banjo Bolt with Valve for Long 680 TractorsPART #: TX11677






Lucas CAV DPA and DPS fuel outlet banjo bolt pressurising valve 7180-358 – Toni´s Einspritzpumpen







toni-einspritzpumpenservices.de









Lucas CAV DPA and DPS fuel outlet banjo bolt pressurising valve 7180-358 – Toni´s Einspritzpumpen







toni-einspritzpumpenservices.de




*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Tbonah said:


> I have a long tractor 680, no idea what this part would even be called but I snapped it today and was wondering what I could even call this and what part I'm even working on, It's part of the fuel system.
> View attachment 79779
> 
> View attachment 79776
> ...


And welcome to the forum, hope I got you pointed closer to an answer!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi pressure outlet banjo bolt..
They are inj pump mdl specific.!!
Get the mdl # off the name plate and I’ll get u the p#..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If your getting 1local, don’t forget the Teflon line washers..(2)
It’s important to TORQUE the connector.. 25 ftlbs .!!!
Get me those pump numbers ex 
3248F442


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

Mots any diesel injection pump shop should be able to get you one.


----------



## Tbonah (8 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> If your getting 1local, don’t forget the Teflon line washers..(2)
> It’s important to TORQUE the connector.. 25 ftlbs .!!!
> Get me those pump numbers ex
> 3248F442


Irs a Delphi pump
Type 1147
De 3348f881
Model 13607hvg


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Banjo bolt.. 7180-358. (1)
Washers... 5936-332C. (2)
All Delphi #’s..
Don’t forget.. torque to 25ftlbs..


----------



## Tbonah (8 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Banjo bolt.. 7180-358. (1)
> Washers... 5936-332C. (2)
> All Delphi #’s..
> Don’t forget.. torque to 25ftlbs..


Are they called Lucas cav washers? Says they are a stanadyne cav roosa.. just out of curiosity, what's the difference in these washers as opposed to a copper crush washer on this aplication? Thank you very much for the part numbers man


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If u can’t find them, I’ve got a small herd of’m..


----------



## Roydon96 (5 d ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> If u can’t find them, I’ve got a small herd of’m..


Do you still have a couple of 7180-358 banjo bolts?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, how many do u need.??


----------

